# So how much do you all think you will spend on deer hunting and spring turkeys?



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

I refuse to add it all up but i will list the basic neccesities

several cases of Pabst Blue Ribbon, several more come spring. I always fool myself into believeing cheap beer equals a budget hunt 

Tags and license ofcourse

slugs and Turkey loads

food, lots of food. You always have to feed those that say they are bringing food and show up with a few bags of pretzles and 4 cans of soup  They also help drain the PBR generally but the pretzles they bring come in handy then.

Lots of diesel at an inflated price, enough to get me to Wayne and back along with all the extra driving you never planned on doing 

cover scent

replacements for old camo

a camo facemask, no matter HOW hard I try to keep one for the next season these little buggers always come up missing

Etc. Etc. Etc.

I don't even want to get into the impulse buys


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I just started this year so I spent a ton of money on clothes, bow and accessories, stand, etc.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

i do my deer hunting with my truck.... involuntarily of course.... last one ran $3800 thank goodness insurance paid all.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

A&D ointment......Baby powder......Wet wipes.....cost me a fortune!


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I look at it this way. Its better than me dropping money at the strip club! B/c this way I take something home and the old lady don't kill me!


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

> I look at it this way. Its better than me dropping money at the strip club! B/c this way I take something home and the old lady don't kill me!


I'm not the only one. It's a hobby, so I don't total the amount. I would say every year between fishing and hunting and keeping the boat up and running I pay between 1k-2.5k.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I don't even want to think about my answer to this question. I know enough to know I spend too much!


----------

